# Rocklyn Eric is here!! *extremely long*



## doctordeesmrs

Sorry its taken me so long to get back online been a crazy few days. I have so many posts to catch up on.
Thanks Elles for updating everyone.

Well my story started on sunday with the nesting that i posted about. Had been up cleaning the house since 7.30am ended up going to lie down after lunch as my back was sore. Thought i had over did it lol little did i know. My hubby nipped home from work to check on me. Within half an hour of him leaving i phoned to tell him that my waters had gone at 37 weeks and 2 days. Big gush just like in the movies.

I phoned the labour ward and they advised me to go up to the hospital to get checked out. Once there my temp and blood pressure were elevated as well as baby's heart rate so they admitted me.

Overnight nothing happened really. Very mild irregular contractions. At 8.30am on Monday morning i was given a pessary by 11am the contractions were really kicking off. Finally was given gas and air at about 1.30pm (amazing stuff) Contractions were extremely close together and painful. I was taken down to the delivery suite just after 4pm. At this point i was in agony and decided on giving the Remmy (sp)a go. Wish they sold this stuff i loved it. Things seemed to move really fast and before i knew it i wanted to push so came off all pain relief. After such a long labour i pushed for 25 mins (would seriously recommend Raspberry leaf tea) and baby Rocco arrived. Weighing in at 6lb 9oz It was the most amazing feeling in the world. 

Ended up with a minor tear that just needed one stitch. My birth plan went out the window as soon as i was admitted on sunday. But tbh i don't think i would have had it any other way. I am just the happiest mummy ever. :cloud9:

Sorry that was so long. Pics to follow once i manage to get them on the computer. I am breast feeding and it's been hard to find a few minutes to get online. Really must change my ticker as well :rofl:


----------



## welshcakes79

congratualtions hun :hugs:...cant ait to see pics :) xxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni, cant wait to see pic's :) XxxX


----------



## SJK

congrats, cant wait to see the pics :happydance: xxx


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations, hun.


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats darlin, can't wait to see the pics xXx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats!


----------



## clairebear

i was waiting for ur story well done and i cant wait to see pics of little rocco xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations !!!

carnt wait to see the pics of your son !!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hun!! Can't wait to see photo's!!
xx


----------



## SalJay

Congratulations on a healthy baby!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!! Well done x


----------



## carries

Congrats hun! Looking forward to piccies :)


----------



## Frankie

congratulations cant wait to see pictures x


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats :) i feel cheated that my waters didn't break themselves, I wanted a big dramatic gush!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations, looking forward to pics :)


----------



## Becky10

Congratulations girl! - Sounds long, but obviously so worth it!

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## bluebell

Congrats!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## nessajane

Congrats :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! We can't wait to see little Rocco! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Beltane

CONGRATS! Great name !


----------



## elles28

Congrats mummy :happydance: I cant wait to see little Rocco :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin

Congratulations Natalie and well done! See you over in Baby and Toddler!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, Can't wait to see some pics.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww congrats hun!!


----------



## Becki77

Aww Congrats to both you and your hubby! cant wait to see pics! xx


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun. 

cant wait to see pics.


----------



## debralouise

Congrats xx xx xx xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!! LOL, Who knew that nesting meant baby was coming the next day! I better keep an eye on mine. :)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## gde78

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## alyxzandra

Congrats! Looking forward to the pics! :D


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations honey!!!! :hug:


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Miss~Gaby

Huge congratulations to you!!!!!!!!! been watching out for your story!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! Sounds like you had a wonderful birth! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Emma_x

Congratulations on the birth of ur son x


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see the pics!! :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun!!! Arrrr thats like me going to labour next saturday..... :wohoo:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. 

Cant wait to see pic's. x


----------



## xarlenex

Aw congrats! Cant wait to see him!


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!


----------



## reallytinyamy

yay, congrats.


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni, can't wait to see him.

xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations!!!! :hug::hug:


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats hun.xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## akamummy

Congrats darl...when I PM'd you I didnt see your entry here! :blush: welcome Rocklyn! :flower:


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics. xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congrats and well done


----------



## Vicky2806

Congratulations xxx :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Awwww CONGRATS!!! I cant wait to see the pics :hugs:


----------



## celine

Congrats mummy & Rocco xxx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations hun! glad he's finally here! x


----------



## mBLACK

:wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS LOVE!


----------



## Michele1026

Congrats !!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Huge congratulations!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Carlyanne15

Love the name, huge congrats c xxx


----------



## elm

Congratulations xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your son! x


----------



## Ann-Marie

[URL=https://www.xoospace.com/][IMG]https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif[/URL]<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="https://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyMjAxMzYxMzY5NjcmcHQ9MTIyMDEzNjE2NDI3MyZwPTI4MTk4MSZkPSZuPSZnPTE=.gif" />[/IMG]


----------

